# Deadpool test footage



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 29, 2014)

Deadpool Test Footage in HD - Vidéo Dailymotion

Absolute perfection. 

This pic pretty much sums it up.


----------



## asher (Jul 29, 2014)

HOLY SHIT.

Holy shit.

holy shit.


----------



## MFB (Jul 29, 2014)

God damn that's some solid work. I couldn't care less for Deadpool but the quality of that is amazing.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks pretty legit


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 29, 2014)

wiat, what is this...? a movie coming out? a game coming out? just a teaser that wants me to watch more of this and now its going to drive me nuts for ever and ever and...ARG!!!


----------



## MoshJosh (Jul 29, 2014)

soliloquy said:


> wiat, what is this...? a movie coming out? a game coming out? just a teaser that wants me to watch more of this and now its going to drive me nuts for ever and ever and...ARG!!!



I was to ashamed to ask but thanks to a google search and the fact that most game developers probably couldn't afford to employ Ryan Reynolds I'm thinking movie


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 31, 2014)

soliloquy said:


> wiat, what is this...? a movie coming out? a game coming out? just a teaser that wants me to watch more of this and now its going to drive me nuts for ever and ever and...ARG!!!





MoshJosh said:


> I was to ashamed to ask but thanks to a google search and the fact that most game developers probably couldn't afford to employ Ryan Reynolds I'm thinking movie




It's just as the thread title states, TEST FOOTAGE. It was basically a short CGI-rendered snippet with a voiceover from Reynolds. No film has been made which is why a lot of people are pissed since this is from like 2011 IIRC?  It's not "new" footage, just never really released publicly. I'm hoping the public outcry shows Marvel/Disney they have a potential cash cow with the amount of Deadpool fans out there (myself included) that would LOVE to see a properly-portrayed version of Deadpool in film (the Wolverine film cameo was cool but Reynolds had the vibe locked down in this test clip haha) as long as it's done right. 

Here's hoping they've seen how excited some people are and how angry the rest are that they haven't already pushed forward with it! I know that they're trying to tie the Avengers movies in with all the other individual hero movies but when *Ant Man* of all superheroes get his own film before Deadpool, you know something is wrong with their think tank...   Again, I get that Ant Man's film is supposed to tie into the bigger Avengers picture and all, but there are some seriously cool characters like Deadpool with LARGE fan bases that are going untapped, so from a business perspective I hope that is enough to appeal to them. I know it's probably also wishful thinking but it would be great if they did it right and it was an R-rated film, but I know Disney wants to keep it PG-13 so the kiddie crowd can have their parents take them to any film they produce for Marvel.


----------



## MFB (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, Ant Man does play a rather large role in the Avengers universe due to not only being one of the founding members, but also the whole 'I created Ultron' bit which is going to be the central plot of the newest Avengers, so it's understandable. Not to mention, he's someone who's lost his wife who was also a superhero and questions his faith and becomes atheist, so there's a lot of drama to his backstory as well.

If I had to guess, Deadpool probably can't carry a movie on his own like some other heroes can, and they don't wanna do a Cable/Deadpool movie or anything like that. Personally, I'd KILL for an Uncanny X-Force version where he's this tattered hero who knows he's ....ed up physically and psychologically, so he's doing the missions as sort of penance for his past.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 31, 2014)

And about the Deadpool game- there was already one, but it apparently bombed pretty hard, which is why I dont have high hopes for a movie.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 31, 2014)

MFB said:


> Well, Ant Man does play a rather large role in the Avengers universe due to not only being one of the founding members, but also the whole 'I created Ultron' bit which is going to be the central plot of the newest Avengers, so it's understandable. Not to mention, he's someone who's lost his wife who was also a superhero and questions his faith and becomes atheist, so there's a lot of drama to his backstory as well.



I can't find the link to where I read it, but apparently Tony stark creates Ultron in the Avengers 2.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 31, 2014)

Deadpool minus Ryan Reynolds = I will watch it


----------



## asher (Jul 31, 2014)

ilyti said:


> Deadpool minus Ryan Reynolds = I will watch it



I actually thought his voicework was pretty spot on up there.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 31, 2014)

on his own, i dont think a deadpool movie (the correct deadpool, not the deadpool they created in wolverine origins towards the end) wont really work out. i mean, its cool and all, but a movie based on a villain/anti-hero doing his own villain thing wont really work out. but if its contrasted with a good guy, then sure. a wolverine vs deadpool might work...

as for disney being involved in this; they dont have to be. disney didn't buy x-men. disney bought avengers. i think sony bought spiderman. days of future past was fairly dark as they had people exploding and ripping in half; a move disney wouldn't dare do.

now i wonder if a deadpool movie that is designed like 300/sin city would be a good or bad idea


----------



## MFB (Jul 31, 2014)

StevenC said:


> I can't find the link to where I read it, but apparently Tony stark creates Ultron in the Avengers 2.



Are you fvcking kidding me? The .... are they doing with that then, it's half of Hank Pym's drama and baggage


----------



## StevenC (Jul 31, 2014)

MFB: This week's cover: FIRST LOOK at Marvel's 'Avengers: Age of Ultron' | PopWatch | EW.com

EDIT: Also, it's Scott Lang, not Hank Pym.



soliloquy said:


> as for disney being involved in this; they dont have to be. disney didn't buy x-men. disney bought avengers. i think sony bought spiderman. days of future past was fairly dark as they had people exploding and ripping in half; a move disney wouldn't dare do.



Disney bought Marvel. Sony have the movie rights to X-Men, Columbia have Spiderman, and they have to make a movie for those franchises every few years or else they lose those rights.


----------



## ElRay (Jul 31, 2014)

... and it's gone!


----------



## MFB (Jul 31, 2014)

StevenC said:


> MFB: This week's cover: FIRST LOOK at Marvel's 'Avengers: Age of Ultron' | PopWatch | EW.com
> 
> EDIT: Also, it's Scott Lang, not Hank Pym.
> 
> Disney bought Marvel. Sony have the movie rights to X-Men, Columbia have Spiderman, and they have to make a movie for those franchises every few years or else they lose those rights.



Ah OK, so they're gonna have Lang as part of Stark Industries which builds Ultron, so Ant-Man still has the guilt of helping with it but he's not 100% at fault like traditionally.

Interesting...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 31, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And about the Deadpool game- there was already one, but it apparently bombed pretty hard, which is why I dont have high hopes for a movie.



The game was okay. Kinda buggy but fun for a while.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Aug 3, 2014)

Boo! Content removed.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 5, 2014)




----------

